
Ditching Scrum for Kanban – The best decision we’ve made as a team - antjanus
https://medium.com/cto-school/ditching-scrum-for-kanban-the-best-decision-we-ve-made-as-a-team-cd1167014a6f#.3aizz4kti
======
vannevar
_The vast majority of the time, we’d overestimate the amount of work we could
do. Granted, we did get more disciplined about estimating and we eventually
fell into a cadence. But still, we were off every time._

I've been on a number of agile teams in several different companies, and I've
never been on a team that missed their target every single time.

 _I remember once we planned a sprint that included only about 25% of what we
actually thought we could handle, and we barely made it._

Sounds like they finally locked in on the right velocity. Probably should've
stuck with it.

